# Fall SWGRS at the Fairplex



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Things are really coming together to the Fall Southwest Garden Railroad Show at the Fairplex in Pomona, California on Nov 6 & 7, 2010.
So far this is the list of vendors. Notice all the the major manufacturers will be there. The place is at least 60% full.


Accucraft
Aristocraft
Bachman
Bridgemasters
Colorado Model Structures
Custom Model Products
The Closet Railroad
Eaglewings Ironcraft
Econobridge
Electric Model Works
Empire Builders
Galloway Tools
Garden Railways Magazine
Gold Coast Station
Grex Tools
Hunter Railway Systems
Imagination Depot
Just Plain Folk
Kern Valley
LGB
The Metal Shed
Michael’s Custom Woodworking
Movie Mix Productions
Morgan’s Big Trains
Mylargescale.com
NGRC 2011
Ozark Miniatures
Pacific Garden Railway Supplys
R & G Railroad Co.
Rainbow Ridge
SG Models
Shourtline by SoftWorks LTD
USA Trains
Ves Enterprises

If you know of someone not on the vendors list. Give them a call and tell them this is the place to be.


MLS will have special events and privileges at the show.

People will be coming from all over the US to run trains at the Fairplex Garden RR. 
More information will be coming available as plans are firmed 

SWGRS is more than a show, It's an EVENT.

David Roberts
913-406-3400


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok David

I will be there 

Let is know when we can start making reservations at the hotel

See if you can arrange a shuttle between the Hotel gate and the show building 

JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I will be there, just to eat pizza with JJ! 

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 13 Aug 2010 08:00 PM 
I will be there, just to eat pizza with JJ! 

Greg 

If your going smoke one of them turds I am brining a hand held 3 phase battery powered industrial fan.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I sat off in one corner to smoke! Didn't you see me hiding? 

Greg


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

I will be there. It was great running on the Fairplex layout last time. 

Paul 

ps Greg you reminded me of my Dad and his stogies


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

We would like to come over and attend weres a good place to stay that you can get a shuttle to the event, like to see the manufacturers and place some big orders while we are their caferacer


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The hotel is about 500 feet from the show!

see the show site: *http://www.swgrs.com/mod...>*

Do you think you will make it out? The MLS crew gets together and has a great time.

David: is there a "show rate" at the Sheraton? Does not appear so from your comment: "*Hotels - **Please verify all rates with hotels. Online reservation sites may yeild better rates." 

Greg *
*


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll hang out and smoke with ya Greg.


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Greg Which Sheraton do we book at found a few in that area,their will be ten of us coming over spending a week in California ,wife and my girls want to shop, me and my son in law and our grand sons will go to the show and local suppliers keen to meet you guys and say hello caferacer


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

On the link I gave you, click "lodging"... the 3rd line down on the page, the first hotel is "The Fairplex Sheraton 601 W. Mckinley Ave Pomona, CA 91768 " 

The Fairplex itself is on W. McKinley... and so is the hotel... you can see it on Google maps too... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 14 Aug 2010 06:45 PM 
I'll hang out and smoke with ya Greg.
















Oh my gawd







Not two turd smokers









I guess I am just going to have to go and get some cigars so I can hang out with my two friends.









PS checking Walmart adds for cigars.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

JJ, if you want to smoke a GOOD cigar, just let me know, I will appear with one just for you.... no problem. I've got some sweet Cubans. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Sheraton came in at a rate of 89.00 per night. I'm trying to get them to come down to 79.00 like last time. I have seen the rooms as cheap as 64.00/night on HOtwire. They aren't list on Hotwire right now. 
I'll let everyone know when I have a firm price. There are hotels in West Covina at 64.00/night 

David


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Greg found it many thanks lodging=accommodation will await gscaleisfun notice on this re pricing so we can book as well caferacer


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I am going to try and make this show. I may be in London (yes that London) that week however...


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

I had indicated to Dave in Tacoma, that there's a good possibility that we would attend if the cold midwest weather from Iowa opened a path along I-80 / I-35 corridor to KC, then we would load our products on a Union Pacific railline to Albuquerque, hitched a BNSF ride on a lowboy to Flagstaff, then hopped in a refrigerated Santa Fe car into Barstow, then I would call Jonathan Bliese to get his ass out of bed and come pick us up! 

Anyway, there's a 50/50 chance I'll be there! 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC 

P.S. I already selected my booths, how come I'm not on the list?


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I will be attending loaded with products and the Live Steam Track.


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Rick, 

I get into trouble when I put people on the list that are 50/50. I had that trouble at the last show. People got mad when they showed up and the vendor wasn't there. Kinda like NGRC this year. 

David


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Good timing on the subject. Had lunch with Chris Walas last Friday and discussed how much fun I had running the last time. We also talked about the upcoming SWGRS in November. I look forward to running on the Fairplex Layout again. 

J.J. - I smoke ceegars too









Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

God forbid that JJ's mathematically perfect brain cells and pristine lung tissue should be contaminated by second-hand smoke particulates.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 15 Aug 2010 10:21 AM 
God forbid that JJ's mathematically perfect brain cells and pristine lung tissue should be contaminated by second-hand smoke particulates.

















Dwight, that's one thing that I just could never quite reconcile, why individuals that love railroad locomotives so much get all up tight about smoking. I mean it's not like steam and "Rudolf" type locomotives don't put out tons of smoke or anything.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

A glass of Scotch, a fine cigar, and a back yard full of trains... is there something better in life? 

Greg


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Just plugged the dates into my e-calendar, & noticed that that's the weekend we're supposed to go off of daylight savings time. The way they're changing dates on us lately, I'm not sure if this is accurate. But if it is, everybody should be aware so they don't miss any run-time at the Fairplex!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, it will be interesting, we change the clocks back at 2am, so if someone forgets to change their clocks, they will appear one hour too early! 

We'll be in the bar at the Fairplex Sheraton and be sure to set our clocks back before last call! 

Greg


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,
Change that Scotch to a cold Beer and you're talking my language.








As for daylight savings time, last time, we only ran on Saturday.

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't believe Daylight Savings Time will make any difference during the Fairplex Run UNLESS we run on Sunday also. Like Tommy mentioned, we ran on Saturday only in June. We should be OK although we would be approaching winter in November and the sun will be setting sooner.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 15 Aug 2010 10:21 AM 
God forbid that JJ's mathematically perfect brain cells and pristine lung tissue should be contaminated by second-hand smoke particulates.


















How do you think I got this old and stayed this good looking









I smoked left handed cigeretts but I didn't inhale


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Crap....I'm outta town then!!!!


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Mikey you'll a great show. This one is going to be a BIG One!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 15 Aug 2010 08:22 PM 
Crap....I'm outta town then!!!! 

What?







what doooo you mmmmmeeeeeeaaaan your going to be out of town?

What could be more important than a MLS Gathering and a G scale train show?

I am apualld.

JJ


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be on a ship...in the middle of a big body of water...and it's not an aircraft carrier.


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

We have fifteen now confirmed as coming up in our party from NZ and AUSTRALIA all of us first timers, so more than keen to meet up with you guys and enjoy this hobby,wife and girls are off shopping so me the son in law,my grandkids,my best mate and the triplelets grand daugthers all keen to experience the event place some orders and enjoy meeting like minded people caferacer


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Greg, yes. . . there's alot of things I can think of that's better than running trains, SEX! . . . My First Born! . . . More Sex! . . . Come on, really? It's trains? Ok? 

??? 
Rick


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Dave, yes...please list my booths selections on your website and consider my company being their for the Fall show of the 2010 SWGRS in Pomona. I agree, if for some reason, because of weather or road conditions we can not make that journey, we will have our products or someone manning our booths at the show. 

Thanks, 
Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Wish I could make it then JJ would really have to buy some really high powered batteries for his fan as I think they would die before we are finished smoking those fine cigars. Ya Tommy I'm with you on the beer and cigar







Later RJD


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Mikey if your not going to make it guess we will have to drink for you.
Just make sure to call the bar and leave your credit card number with them.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

"...The hotel is about 500 feet from the show . . . " 

Where is the closest RedRoofInn ?







Maybe there will be a seat sale to LAX for that timeline (would prefer to pop over to Fall ECLSTS for those show cars and to visit again, but timeline conflicts, etc. ) . . . I never made it to the Fairplex the one time I was lucky to make it down to BTS (in 2002) ! 


The vendor lineup seems to be waaay better than reportedly listed for the past NGRC in Tacoma !

"...I get into trouble when I put people on the list that are 50/50..." 
Yes best to only list them when they've sent their non-refundable (?) booth 'rent' funds !!


doug c 


p.s. i'll send notice of this event over to our webmaster to include in our CMRS upcoming events listing . . . . ASAP !


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey thats the weather like at that time of the year we are coming from a hot summer season down under caferacer


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

The average temp in Nov, 73°F highs 45°F lows. 
So it will be nice.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Our worst fires occur in November because of the very HOT, Santa Ana wind conditions. Just do a "search" for Southern California wildfires.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Now a 50/50 chance that myself and a couple others from Washington may attend. I really hadn't planned on it but the vender list looks pretty good at this point.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Paul Burch on 17 Aug 2010 09:23 AM 
Now a 50/50 chance that myself and a couple others from Washington may attend. I really hadn't planned on it but the vender list looks pretty good at this point.

Yea Paul 
It will be good to see you again
Are you brining Mike?

JJ


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,
Mike has said he is interested. We will wait another month to decide. I'm still a little apprehensive because of the less than expected vender turnout at the national show.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Due to circumstances we did not make National, but the CFO says I can go to SWGRS! So, it is on the calendar. Road Trip!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

That's good news Paul! Hope to see you again before you have to get out of town.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Are we going to do the MLS run on the Fairplex layout again? if so I'm tossing my name into the hat.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes !!! That is my understanding. 

Less pizza and more chicken this time I heard. 

Greg


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

I was told that Marty, Bubba, & Rex are coming to SWGRS too. 
Stan is coordinating the MLS run on Saturday. 
I'm also getting more calls from vendors wanting to come. 
Del Oro wants to set up also. 

This looks like a great weekend. 

David


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark, just let us know when you'll start setting up the live steam track and we'll be there to help. btw, will the track be the same configuration or where you able to include broader curves?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well that's interesting, Bubba, Marty and Rex going to show. Now I may have my ride to make it yet.







Later RJD


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

That would be very kewl to be able to meet Bubba, Marty and Rex at the Fairplex Run. Hey Steve Stockham, can you make it?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

WHO let the cat out of the bag????????? 
Its not in stone yet, I need dates to make sure of this suicide run. And that I have the $$$$$$$. 
Need to sale trains in Sept.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hoo boy! This is going to take more cigars! 

Greg


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

* It wasn't me that told anyone, It was that older southern gentleman that was standing there in Kansas City when we where discussing it. Since I couldn't go last time because of doctors orders, I decided I would most certainty try to make this one. I need a vacation. I mite get grounded this week if my wife checks out my train room. I have spent more money on trains this past weekend, than I did at Georgia, and Kansas City, at both those shows, I came home with my Denali packed to the roof. I am laying low, and keeping her occupied with other things this week. *


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

This ought to be one heck of a blow-out, train run. That's all I have to say!!!!


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

I could charter a bus from KC if I have enough people wanting to go to the SWGRS. 

woo hoo. Lets have a party.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 17 Aug 2010 03:38 PM 
Hoo boy! This is going to take more cigars! 

Greg 
Oh Heck I gues I will just bring a clothspin for my nose. Any one got a turd to spare for me?

Ps A cloths pin is a wooden clamp used to attach clothes to a rope streached between two poles to let them dry. Just in case your not old enough to remember . HE HE HE HE HE


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 17 Aug 2010 11:27 AM 
Yes !!! That is my understanding. 

Less pizza and more chicken this time I heard. 

Greg The BBQ Friday night last year was real good. Maybe we could do BBQ ribs and Chicken?


Of course of Paul and Mary come we could got find a Cuban restaurant that serves goat.

We tried that unsuccessfully last June

I am inspired

JJ


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Rex it twas not I,it was David that let the cat out of the bag. Don't know who you are refering to as to older Southern gentleman. BTW Rex KCMO is not in the south. How about it guys want to go in and rent a bus to go with David. Later RJD


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Howard, 
I am trying to get larger curves built for the steam track. Hopefully I can Dan to come though on this one. 

Marty, 
I knew you were thinking about coming out when we met in Kansas but, I didn't let the cat out of the bag. So lets blame David. 

David, 
Lets look for more options for dinner and less pizza. I guess we could all vote for what have seeing how we all need to pony up a few dollars to eat.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 17 Aug 2010 04:34 PM


Of course if Paul and Mary come we could got find a Cuban restaurant that serves goat.

We tried that unsuccessfully last June


When we do go to the Cuban restaurant, John Corradini and I will split the rib dinner. It will feed 2 right nicely...


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan and JJ,
All this food talk will convince me I need to go.

Another goal will be some railfanning on Cajon at hill 582. Just need a vehicle to get up there.

 http://www.trainmaster.ch/XC-02.htm


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Paul Burch on 17 Aug 2010 06:28 PM 
Stan and JJ,
All this food talk will convince me I need to go.

Another goal will be some railfanning on Cajon at hill 582. Just need a vehicle to get up there.

 http://www.trainmaster.ch/XC-02.htm

Paul 
Does it have to be a 4 wheel dirve? If not we might make it in my Envoy?
JJ


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm this is getting interesting, Should i book a flight?







Rex Marty Bubba Greg, RJ and all the other fine folks.........could be interesting. Maybe i will pay for Kormy and Mik to come boy woulldnt that be interesting.................................... NY to Cal long flight maybe Lewis the Polk would fly with me to the show.......................... Lots of


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

I just looked up flights on expedia. NY to Ont is under 300.00 round trip. I just signed the contract for rooms at the Sheraton for 79.00/night. The link for rooms will be available on Thursday 8/19. 

A vendor rented a minivan for a whole week at the June show for about 240.00 for the week. 

What else can I do to get you to the show. 

David


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Dave, If i can get someone to pick me up at the airport im thinkin this is my vacation for the year................







I dont smoke them nasty terds but i sure do luv my Graygoose and OJ..... Is Ray going to be there?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Nick Dave said something about a van we could all meet there and go from there.







Of course you would not get to sit next to Lewis if you ride instead of fly.







Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

WOW we got Live Steam people, Battery People, Track power people, People form two countries on the bottom side of the earth, ( Fern-neers ) We got Turd smokers. We got wooden bridge vendors. We got steel people. We got people from the mid west, people from north west. We have a Rocket Scientist coming and a Physicist , THIS MAY TURN OUT TO BE THE BEST SHOW YET. YAAAAAA HOOOOOOO


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

The Sheraton has shuttle service to the airport or I will personally come get you. I haven't talked to Ray about coming yet. 

David


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks RJ, this is a hard choice, Naked Chics in Key West FL, or a Bunch of older Train folk in Caly................... Im leaning towrds Caly this year. YOU GUYS SHOULD BE HONORED HE HE HE 







Boy i must be getting old? Real boobs or man boobs hard to define anymore HE HE HE


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick: I sure would not have to hesitate on which direction I'd be heading if I had the choice







. Later RJD


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

".. just signed the contract for rooms at the Sheraton for 79.00/night. The link for rooms will be available on Thursday 8/19." 

Just ! For sure 'cause i was online yesterday ($134usd) and then called the 1800 number and the csr spent the time to chk for special show rates and found nothing at the time will chk the link in the future Actually had called the 1-800 'cause when i cliked for auto club rate the $ went up







granted only 10cents, but usually it goes doooown ---- not at Sheraton !!


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

We have book for all 15 of us airfares $25 grand, accomadation lodgings $12 grand, rental cars $3 grand,meeting MLS guys priceless caferacer


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I just called and got my room reserved.

*The closest hotel* The Sheraton is right accross the parking lot from the show. 
The Fairplex Sheraton 601 W. Mckinley Ave Pomona, CA 91768 [*]866-716-8130


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Here is the link for the rooms at the Sheraton. 

Let me know if you have any trouble making reservations 


Southwest Garden Railroad Show (OR copy and paste the following link into a web browser) 
http://www.starwoodmeeting.com/StarGroupsWeb/res?id=1008182271&key=E5554 

David Roberts 
913-406-3400


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok train dudes......I just made my reservatiion for the SOUTH WEST GARDEN RAIL ROAD SHOW I will be arriving on the 4th. If any of you need help with your booths let me know. I will be helping Mark with his live steam track. There will probalby be enogh guys there so if anyone esle needs help I will be glad to assist. 

JJ


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

JJ your help is always welcomed. 
We have a new larger Steam Track


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Reservation made, arriving Friday, check out Monday....anyone from the Northwest headed down by road?


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Having never been to anything like this can you purchase from the vendors on the day? do they have stock that they sell or just display stock I am going to place a lot of orders for my rairoad at this event caferacer.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, 
Most of the vendors do have items on hand to carry out. 
Myself I will have two trailers of product at the show.


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

There will be a lot of stock that will be for sale. Right now we have over 49 vendors and should have over 140 booths of trains and over 95% of the vendor will have merchandise to sell. 
We can also make arrangements to have it shipped back home. 

David


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

David, one of the things that I found lacking when i went to the Big Train Show a couple of years ago was the lack of a shipper at the Convention Center. I flew in and did not get a rental so ended up packing purchases in my luggage, much to the joy of TSA! A UPS Store or similar with a booth would have made life much simpler. Just a thought.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 18 Aug 2010 07:28 PM 
Ok train dudes......I just made my reservatiion for the SOUTH WEST GARDEN RAIL ROAD SHOW I will be arriving on the 4th. If any of you need help with your booths let me know. I will be helping Mark with his live steam track. There will probalby be enogh guys there so if anyone esle needs help I will be glad to assist. 

JJ Me too....


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Just reserved my room. Will arrive Thursday afternoon Nov. 4th.
Looking forward to dinner Thursday evening at the Cuban restaurant
Mark I will be available Friday to help setup live steam track.


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Gscaleisfun have ordered a rental truck and trolleys for carrying stock out, I new my grandsons would be handy for something else talking to UPS re shipping to NEW ZEALAND for me as well. 
We are booked their for twelve days and hope to meet up with a lot of MLS guys and supplers keen to make a hole in some of the stock lines caferacer


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

My room is booked. Arriving Thursday afternoon after my long 18 mile drive







. The Cuban Restaurant sounds good for dinner on Thursday. 

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Count me in for dinner at the Cuban Restaurant. My short drive is 238 miles.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Will be arriving Thursday afternoon. I could handle the Cuban restaurant again. We went there twice in June. Mary won't be coming this time. Boys weekend with some railfanning.


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Longest Drive: Currently my drive is 2013 miles from Cedar Rapids, IA. to the Sheraton Inn, does anyone have a longer drive? 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, 1.52 million inches ROUND TRIP. 

JONATHAN/emw


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

HOWEVER, I AM GOING 3600 MILES ROUND TRIP TO THE NARROW GAUGE CONVENTION 
Jonathan/EMW


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Ha ha we are 17865 miles round trip in a direct line as the crow flys and i hate flying and a fair few hours in the air as well not bad for our first MLS trip caferacer


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Rick,*
* Witch way are you going ? Google maps says you are 1785 miles and I am 1961 miles. You mite find a new map. The only reason I checked was because, I know you where at least 200 miles closer than me, and when you said 2013 miles, I thought I better check my route again. Rex*


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well my drive trip would be 2205 so a day or so driving







If there is a prize for long distance by car I may come. Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

RJ

I think the guys from Down Under have us all beat on the distance thing











JJ


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ you forgot to read the bottom line. Nothing was mentioned about flying it was driving miles That the comment was made, so we are up in the running. HeHe to the folks down under. One must read the post and absorb the words.







Later RJD


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Fly drive the the down under guys give the prize for longest distance.


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Rex, I decided not to go through Denver and the Rockies, but it's easier and flatter to go to KC, Wichita, Liberal, Tucumcari, Albuquerque, Flagstaff, Victorville, then into Ponoma, CA. So, I remapped it through Google and today it say's 1,877 miles? When I mapped it through Oklahoma it's 2013 miles. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

You miss the point old boy, live steam53, as the post said drive so your down and out. We folks here in the good old USA are in the running unless someone wants to change the wording.







Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By izzy0855 on 20 Aug 2010 04:00 PM 
Rex, I decided not to go through Denver and the Rockies, but it's easier and flatter to go to KC, Wichita, Liberal, Tucumcari, Albuquerque, Flagstaff, Victorville, then into Ponoma, CA. So, I remapped it through Google and today it say's 1,877 miles? When I mapped it through Oklahoma it's 2013 miles. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC Do you really need to go to Victorville?

When you get to Flag Staff take I 17 to Phoenix Take the 101 around Phoenix to the I 10 the I 10 goes right past the Fairplex. 


When I go to Marty's I take 17 to 40 to Tucumcari and 54 up to Whichita then 35 to Topeaka and 75 to Marty's 

It is 850 miles from my place to Liberal. I do that the first day. 

I like 54 it is 2 lane but not crowded. You can see trains along the way. 

Are you going to Victorville to do some Train Faning?

JJ

PS I 17 is 700 feet from my house.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Rex 
I still need a "leave here" date and "arrive here "from you based on your plans.


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

WE have a company that will be at the show to ship items home for you. I talked with him today and he is really excited to be at SWGRS. 
David


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi JJ, it looks like going through Phoenix is a longer trip, what about cutting down 95 to 62 to 177 to I-10? 

Rick


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have two priting presses in Lake Havasu city. I have taken Arizona 95 to parker through Lake Havasu coming back from Las Vegas. 62 from Praker over to 177 is ok .


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

That's probably what I will do. Then stop in Phoenix on the way back. 

Thanks JJ, 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

So I guess Marty you will be making the trip west. Have fun. Hope you can keep Rex from snoring all night long







Later RJD


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That time of the year you can run into rough weather on the I 80/I-70 route or the south route through Kansas, I-40 and Flagstaff. 

Might be prepared for each way, 70 though to 15 to Las Vegas to Victorville to 10 west is a nice trip if the weather is descent...


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

And coming down through Victorville you then drop through Cajon Pass. Bound to see some trains there.


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Sheryl and I are probably taking Amtrak ( the Southwest Chief) from KC to LA. Then we don't have to worry about the weather. It may be a lot of fun also. 

David


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By gscaleisfun on 21 Aug 2010 06:54 PM 
Sheryl and I are probably taking Amtrak ( the Southwest Chief) from KC to LA. Then we don't have to worry about the weather. It may be a lot of fun also. 

David 

What route does that follow?


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

KC-Topeka, KS-Lahunta, CO- Trinidad, Co- Over Raton Pass- Albuquerque, NM -Gallup, NM, -Flagstaff, AZ- Needles, CA, -Barstow, Ca -Cajon pass( in the dark) - LA 
36 hours. 2 nights and a day. It should be fun. 

David


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't seem to find it, which "date" is it that MLS will be doing the Fairplex RR? the date???? reguardless of the show.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 

MLS Fairplex run is on Saturday, November 6, 2010


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep Dave that should be a good trip via The old ATSF RR. I hirailed many a times over that RR even over Raton Pass. Later RJD


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Sheryl and I are thinking about getting shirts and maybe other items printed up for the show. What do you guys think? If so, What do you think would sell? 

David


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

I would like to buy a MLS polo shirt and would like to get a MLS name tag


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Dave,*
* You could put a saying on it like*: " What's a Garden without a Train ?"[/b]
*Southwest Garden Railroad Show *


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds great to me for shirts! Maybe commemorative pins for shirts or hats.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hat Pins. Yea SWGRRS hat Pins would be great. 
I have the box car from evrey banquet that I attened for THE BIG TRAIN SHOW. 13 I think.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I can think of all kinds of ideas David. 
Maybe we should take a poll of what everyone would like to see.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Shirts... I don't wear caps, bigger words on it than a pin. 

Greg


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Shirts with a pocket......


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

I am with Greg E shirts are ok not a cap person prefer to wear a tidy shirt than a cap caferacer


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

And yes, definitely a pocket. I'm happy to buy a "polo quality" shirt. I buy a shirt or 2 from Daylight sales each show, nice to have one with MLS on it. Will make the LSC, LSOL and Aristo and Bachmann people nuts too ha ha! 

Greg


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg, check yer email!!!! Regal


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Just made my reservation - arriving Thur the 4th and leaving Sun the 7th. I buy a shirt or 2 from Daylight sales each show, nice to have one with MLS on it. If you weren't a "sparkie Dismal guy" you could have had an MLS Steamaholics shirt.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Dwight, 

Great looking forward to seeing you at your best. 
Ever think about doing another run on Steamaholics shirts?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I need a "sparkaholics" shirt! 

Greg


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Greg, 
Just keep hanging around and we will convent you yet to Live Steam. 
Accucraft/AML is coming out with a bunch of 1:29 scale live steamers very soon. 
You would look good in a Steamaholics shirt and Big Cigar!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By livesteam53 on 31 Aug 2010 09:22 PM 
Greg, 
Just keep hanging around and we will convent you yet to Live Steam. 
Accucraft/AML is coming out with a bunch of 1:29 scale live steamers very soon. 
You would look good in a Steamaholics shirt and Big Cigar!
Those of us who have embraced the darkness of battery power have a natural resistance to the werewolves of live steam


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep would be nice to have a nice Steamaholic shirt. Ya I think we get Greg converted







A lot of his RR is up high anyway. Later RJD


----------



## Roland Seavey (Jan 4, 2008)

OK, gents I am in. Going to stay at the Hotel this time with ya. June was good this has got to be GREAT. See you all there
Roland


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Ever think about doing another run on Steamaholics shirts?I probably will at some point Mark. It's rather a PITA though and I have a lot on my plate at the moment.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

You're pretty efficient though Dwight.... and from the looks of you, things don't stay on your plate very long.








Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Man, tough crowd! 

We will be serving weight watchers pizza next! 

Greg


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Tommy - Kettle calling the pot black... and at least I have a full head of hair.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hair? Close but no cigar guys!


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Hair!! I have hair, I just CHOOSE to cut the grey out (hence the appearance of being folliicle challenged)









Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Hair? Close but no cigar guys!I didn't say I had the coat of a gorilla.







How much time does it take to smoke one of those monsters anyway? Looks like something a Sasquatch might leave in the woods.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Looks like something a Sasquatch might leave in the woods. 

Probably tastes like it too..


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

It's a fragmentation of your imagination. Just remember who is doing the puffing.







Ya I think Greg needs to have a weight watchers Pizza.







Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

God only knows where that thing has been


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah RJ, you're just saying that because you're the only guy on this thread that's skinny! 

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

All you guys that are flying in. Get all the air sickness bags you can carry. You might be able to sell them at a primeum at the Party










Posted By Greg Elmassian on 01 Sep 2010 10:10 PM 

Hair? Close but no cigar guys!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't bring that to my place, birds will land on it.


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

Birds on turds


----------



## JohnM (Mar 3, 2010)

Would be nice to see Yogi Wallace again at the show.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Make a good landing strip for the birds. Later RJD


----------



## Lawrence Wallace (Jan 2, 2008)

John M, 

Lois and I would have loved going to the Nov. show but have other obligations at that time. 

We met an a bunch of great people at the June show. 
Only wish we could have come for the Nov. show also. 

I know we will be missing a great show this year the way Dave has been working on it, it can only get bigger each year.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

We'll miss you Yogi... I did get to meet you and Lois in person at the June show, and will see you again I'm sure. 

Keep up the great work! 

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Yogi snot coming?







snif 

You will be missed.

JJ


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

The first Sheraton room block is about filled up. Don't wait to get your rooms. 
The room we stayed in last June had 2 double beds. Probably the best bed I ever slept in. The room also had a sofa that made into a bed. 
Therefore, these are easy rooms to share and cut down on the cost. 
At 79.00 per room. This is a great price. 
Room blocks and rate expires on October 5, 2010. 


David


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Please let me know if you have trouble renting a room. I will try to block more rooms. 
David Roberts 
913-406-3400


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Counting the days....11 days left.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Another JJ







. I was getting worried about the days. Later RJD


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

Dang Guys[/b]

Have a GREAT TIME....
That 4-letter word WORK keeps getting in the way![/b]
But then I need the $'s to support my hobbies..[/b]

Greg:[/b]
Just a little longer and I could land my Cessna on it.[/b]..[/b]


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Believe me, that's the last one of those I smoke! Doubles as a personal defense device. 

Sorry we won't see you this time, it sure seems that it will be fun. 

If I get out to Kansas City next year?? 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya that would work good here for the mosquitoes







. Yep you got to make it to KCMO next year. Later RJD


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Greg, 
You bringing one of those Big Cigars?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nope, just a few cohibas, montecristos, partagas.... that cigar is 18" long, 66 ring gauge. I believe it is the largest cigar in normal production... I bought it for kicks, but had to dedicate a humidor just for it due to it's size! 

Finally got tired of that and decided to smoke it. About 4 hours. It was not great, but it was fun... scared the **** out of the neighbors, ha ha! 

Greg


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I will see you in a week in the smoking corner..........


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

We'll be there with the Del Oro Pacific group. Look for Todd's Mod Hot Rod Shop in Holiday decore.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Just talked to David and he has it set up for a trolley shuttle to haul attendee's to from the parking lot. So you don't have to walk in.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By livesteam53 on 03 Nov 2010 07:03 PM 
Just talked to David and he has it set up for a trolley shuttle to haul attendee's to from the parking lot. So you don't have to walk in. 

What about from the hotel to the show?


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

I'll see everyone there. Come by our booth and say hi.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

JJ. 
You can ride on Stan's Back!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It's 3:30 am. I am drying some cowboy shirts. Made morning coffee. Waiting for Stan. ( We are not suppose to leave till 9.) Marty and Bubba are probable already on the road. Think I run down to Denneys and have breakfast. 

Oh Yea You got 1 more day and a wake up.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I am up and making final packing so I will see you this evening.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Well ?????????????????????????????????

No pictures yet ??????


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

4PM Caly time

You WIMPS


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya Nick all these folks to dang busy to post a couple lousy pics. What's up. They have probably all passed out from drinking the good cool aid.







Later RJD


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Having TOOOOOO much fun right now. "Little violin playing!" Don't get your panties in a bunch. Jeesh!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 06 Nov 2010 05:48 PM 
Having TOOOOOO much fun right now. "Little violin playing!" Don't get your panties in a bunch. Jeesh! 

HE HE HE.......................


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Its 5pm Sunday. Do you know were your Train buddies Are ??????????????









The ONES with Cameras!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 01 Sep 2010 11:59 PM 
Hair? Close but no cigar guys! 








How much time does it take to smoke one of those monsters anyway? 

Dwight, only Monica Lewinski knows that!


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 07 Nov 2010 02:47 PM 
Its 5pm Sunday. Do you know were your Train buddies Are ??????????????









The ONES with Cameras!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




















Hey.....Where's photo's






















It's Sunday, 4 PM Calif. time.................. 




























Choo Choo's ????


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep I think they all died and went to the great trains in the sky. Or they have drank to much of the Cal I forn I A cool aid.







Later RJD


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

The Rattlesnake ate my camera?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm back and no photos except the 2 I shot of the MLS car on the Fairplex railroad. 

I had no time at all to take pictures, nor even smoke one cigar! I'm finally at home smoking one, unbelievable. 

Had a great time though, and had a lot of really good conversations with vendors, manufacturers and the show organizer. 

Saw a ton of people I knew, and some that knew me. (I kept checking for a bulls-eye painted on my back)... 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Gee Greg we send you on a mission and then you give us this lame duck answer.. So much for sending you to cover an event. For some one that is high tec and comes up with that excuse your fired!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. Later RJD


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey RJ, have you seen my post? Or are you just havin' a bad night???!!!


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Greg E you are unbeliveable no photos Mate sitting here waiting for photos and a no shots still their is next year i suppose caferacer


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Greg didn't even have time to smoke a Big Cigar.


----------

